# Wacom LR settings not changing



## BrightonBob (Feb 25, 2017)

I couldn't come up with a better description. When I set up my PS and LR settings on my Wacom tablet, they are accepted, but when I open the programs, I am still on the "All Other" settings. I have tried programming from "Open Programs" and from Browse, but no joy. Is there some other setting that I need to make?


----------



## BrightonBob (Feb 25, 2017)

A bit more information. I have tried this with my Windows 10 installation of Lightroom CC and the latest Wacom drivers as well as a Windows 7 64 bit installation of Lightroom 5.7 with the older drivers, and neither works. I am suspicious that this is a Wacom problem and have also reached out to their support people. If anyone here is using a Wacom Intuos 5 with Lightroom only settings successfully, I would like to hear your experience.


----------

